# Colts vs Pats!



## Joseph Ringling (Jan 15, 2005)

Who's going to win? I have to go with Indy because I think this is Peyton Mannings time to shine. The Pats have a lot of injuries this week on defense and the Colts have been rolling on offense all year long. I don't think it will be a blowout by any means, I'll guess Colts 27 Pats 20.

[Edited on 15-1-2005 by skinsfanjoe]


----------



## blhowes (Jan 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by skinsfanjoe_
> Who's going to win? I have to go with Indy because I think this is Peyton Mannings time to shine. The Pats have a lot of injuries this week on defense and the Colts have been rolling on offense all year long. I don't think it will be a blowout by any means, I'll guess Colts 27 Pats 20.


Pats 20 Colts 17

OK, folks, raise your hand if you want the 2004 Superbowl Champs to go all the way this year?

...looks almost unanimous from where I'm sitting (Massachusetts)


----------



## Ivan (Jan 15, 2005)

Who are the Pats?!


----------



## Irishcat922 (Jan 15, 2005)

Colts! I don't think I can take another year with the Brady Bunch.


----------



## Ivan (Jan 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Irishcat922_
> Colts! I don't think I can take another year with the Brady Bunch.



Hmmm...don't get it. Too clean-cut?


----------



## blhowes (Jan 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Irishcat922_
> Colts! I don't think I can take another year with the Brady Bunch.


Ah, come on. How about just one more year?


----------



## blhowes (Jan 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ivan_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Irishcat922_
> ...


I'm impressed at how well Tom Brady QBs when the pressure is on. Not much of a scrambler, but he gets the job done.


----------



## Irishcat922 (Jan 15, 2005)

New England that's not even a state, how can they have a football team? 

[Edited on 16-1-2005 by Irishcat922]


----------



## Joseph Ringling (Jan 15, 2005)

On a side note... The Steelers got away with one today against the Jets. New Yorks kicker missed two field goals in the last two minutes that would have won the game for them in regulation. I didn't think the Jets had much of a chance so by them taking the Steelers to overtime was a moral victory in my opinion, if there is such a thing.


----------



## ChristianTrader (Jan 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blhowes_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Irishcat922_
> ...



No, its time for Manning and Dungy to get their due.

CT


----------



## ChristianTrader (Jan 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blhowes_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Irishcat922_
> ...



I also want to see the Pats suffer by trying to make the field, slower by leaving the tarp off when it was raining. 

Cheaters should not prosper.

CT


----------



## Joseph Ringling (Jan 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ChristianTrader_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by blhowes_
> ...




The refs have been enforcing that illegal contact rule all year long because of the way the Pats were all over the Colts receivers last year. Yet another disadvantage for the Pats.


----------



## Ivan (Jan 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blhowes_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Ivan_
> ...



DOH!! Ah, yes, Tom BRADY!! 


GO Colts!!


----------



## blhowes (Jan 16, 2005)

Well, it looks like I missed a good game and a good outcome. Anybody watch the game today?


----------



## Joseph Ringling (Jan 16, 2005)

I watched most of it. The Pats defense dominated for the most part and the offense did what they had to do to win.


----------



## SmokingFlax (Jan 16, 2005)

Yup...looks like the Patriots simply have the Colts number. It totally reminds of how Houston always used to have a really good team but could never get past the Steelers when it really counted.


----------



## Irishcat922 (Jan 16, 2005)

I'm crushed! Poor Manning.


----------

